# Basic portion of Develop Panel has disappeared



## Peter F (Jul 5, 2013)

This is my first post although I have been "lurking" for years.  In the midst of editing some new images the Basic portion of the Develop Panel has disappeared.  Tone Curve to Camera Calibration is still there and available.  Any ideas on how to get it back.  I've quit and restarted and that didn't help.

Many thanks.

Peter


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

This is a surprisingly frequently asked question of late...

Right-click on any panel header (Tone Curve, etc.) and re-check Basic in the context menu.


----------



## Peter F (Jul 5, 2013)

Many thanks.  That did it! I must have missed the previous posts.  Sorry!


----------

